# vinyl suppliers in CA or the west coast?



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Everone,,,, I am wanting to sample different types of vinyl,,, I am looking for suppliers in California,, or west coast,,, I am looking at the Hot Mark 70,,, and also the Multi cut,,,, any help would be great,,, 

Thanks Yall

R.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: vinyl supplier*

Transfer Papers and Sublimation Inks at Joto is in washington state and carries multicut.


----------



## bryson (Aug 5, 2007)

Ordway in Van Nuys and McLogans in LA and Chatsworth (I think) are my guys in LA. Ordway has a great staff for vinyl stuff, McLogans has EVERY kind of sign gear and are cool folks too. Ordway also will do cutting and printing wholesale so if you need to use that $20,000 printer/cutter on a job, you can have them do it and not turn away work. Ordway Sign Supply - The Complete Source for Today's SignMaker. is Ordway, Google McLogans, I don't seem to have it handy.


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

Any more new suggestions? I am still looking for a good all around supplier on the west coast. Tired of waiting a week or more to get anything without paying a fortune in shipping! Specifically vinyl, heat transfer tape, transfer papers.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

sign mart
sign-mart.com also has vinyl.. and they are very helpful too..

I get deliverys from both Ordway and Signmart a few times a week.


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

One from my screen printer, looks promising too
Wellington House - your source for Stahls' and sign vinyl products


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Try Search Results for " heatpressvinyls.com " They are in Northern Cal.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

badalou said:


> Try Search Results for " heatpressvinyls.com " They are in Northern Cal.


 your right Roger has a great product at a fair price too. he is also a great guy to deal with. he will treat yolu right. .... JB


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

Heat Applied transfer vinyl for t-shirt applications
here it is


----------

